# Mulan: Realverfilmung kommt nicht ins Kino, sondern bei Disney+



## AndreLinken (5. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mulan: Realverfilmung kommt nicht ins Kino, sondern bei Disney+* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mulan: Realverfilmung kommt nicht ins Kino, sondern bei Disney+*


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2020)

bevor die Hater kommen und glauben auf Disney rum hacken zu können:
Dieses Konzept haben andere schon gemacht dieses Jahr, also das Prinzip wie bei EA, wenn es einen wirklich so gestört hat, warum kommt man wieder zuspät zum beschweren und tut so als hätte das jemand anderes erfunden
Nebst dass man da die Filme nur 2-3 Tage ausleihen konnte für den Betrag

Anyway:

Das ist alles so Dumm mit den Filmen 2020 und Streaming, da können doch nur Egos dran schuld sein dass man SO unwirtschaftlich kalkuliert
selbst bei der Trumpfbacke konnte man absehen dass das erstmal nicht wird mit Film ins Kino bringen, wieso dann nicht gleich, vorallem wenn man einen eigenen Service hat(!), den Online verfügbar machen und dann auch zu vernünftigen Preisen anbieten?
Klar werden da im Hintergrund einige "Kalkulieren" wie viel da die einnahmen aus den Kinos gewesen wären und versuchen das schön zu rechnen wie viel man da "spart" weil man kann das "unendlich" vielen Leuten schauen, aber man vergisst halt den Psychologischen Wert! Man mach den Preis ja schon unterbewusst auf 29,90$ und nicht 30$, weil die 10 cent den Bock auch nicht mehr Fett machen, aber vergisst irgendwie dass man es macht weil der Preis aber billiger wirkt.
Klar, wenn man ins Kino geht ist man schnell in der nähe oder leicht über dem Preis, aber der Effekt ist auch ganz anders wo durch man bereit ist die Summe dafür auszugeben: 1. man hat ein garantiert wesentlich bessere Bild und Sound erlebniss weil die allerwenigsten einen kleinen Kinosaal haben aber vorallem 2. man geht raus, das ganze "ins Kino gehen" ist ein Event, ähnlich wie "essen gehen", da ist man ja auch bereit viel Geld für etwas hin zu legen dass man zu Hause in der gleichen Qualität bekommt, wie eine Cola. Die Cola ist halt genau die gleiche wie die die man zuhause trinken kann und wenn man die im Angebot bekommt, kostet der Liter vielleicht 70Cent. Aber viel viel zahlt man dafür im Lokal? Wesentlich mehr und in der Ausführung hier ist es auch egal wie hoch der Preis ist und um die Preisfindung, es geht nur darum dass der Preis für ein Glas Cola immer höher sein wird als wenn man sich die Flasche aus dem Supermarkt zu Hause einschenkt.

Genauso ist es hier, man sitzt nicht mit anderen zusammen in einem Saal und schaut sich einen Film an, sondern zu Hause auf der Couch wie man es 10min oder Gestern um die Zeit auch gemacht hat um sich etwas anzuschauen und es ist auch nicht besonderes, weil es das gleiche ist wie vor 10min.

Ich weiß nicht mehr welcher andere Film es war der für eine horende Leihgebühr auf einem Streamingdienst anstatt im Kino gelandet ist, aber wenn das kein durschlagender Erfolg war, dann würde ich das generell schon mal sein lassen.
Aber vorallem würde ich generell den Preis für so eine Sache bedeutend runter setzen auf 7,99$ und es Premierenangebot nennen das so bis Ende des Jahres gilt und limitiert ist mit der Leihdauer, aber für den Preis werden es sich viel weniger Leute überlegen ob man zum einem sich den Film ausleiht oder den am Ende eh runterlädt weil naja, man ist ja eh zuhause auf der Couch und nicht im Kino und theoretisch ändert sich ja nichts am Film wenn man etwas dafür bezahlt hat oder nicht.
Die 8$ sind halt wesentlich ansprechender und vorallem auch näher an der Konkurenz dran, denn immerhin konkuriert man ja mit den Leihgebühren von Netflix, etc. und nicht mit denen einer Kino Kette, weswegen der vergleich mit Kinotickets und dem Preis halt auch echt nur ein schön rechnen und besser verkaufen sein kann


----------



## Strauchritter (5. August 2020)

Für das Geld geh ich 2x ins Kino inkl. Cola & Popcorn.
Davon abgesehen macht mich die Realverfilmung so gar nicht an.
Da schau ich mir lieber den Zeichentrick zum xten Male an. Das weiß man was man hat.
Und wer das hier anders sehen sollte: "Schande über dich! Schande über deine Familie...Schande über deine Kuh...!"


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...
> Aber vorallem würde ich generell den Preis für so eine Sache bedeutend runter setzen auf 7,99$ und es Premierenangebot nennen das so bis Ende des Jahres gilt und limitiert ist mit der Leihdauer, aber für den Preis werden es sich viel weniger Leute überlegen ob man zum einem sich den Film ausleiht oder den am Ende eh runterlädt weil naja, man ist ja eh zuhause auf der Couch und nicht im Kino und theoretisch ändert sich ja nichts am Film wenn man etwas dafür bezahlt hat oder nicht.
> Die 8$ sind halt wesentlich ansprechender und vorallem auch näher an der Konkurenz dran, denn immerhin konkuriert man ja mit den Leihgebühren von Netflix, etc. und nicht mit denen einer Kino Kette, weswegen der vergleich mit Kinotickets und dem Preis halt auch echt nur ein schön rechnen und besser verkaufen sein kann


Oha, allerhand Text, der im vorderen Teil kurz vorm -Skip- war bedingt durch gewisse Ausdrucksweisen.

Aber Schwamm drüber ...
Der Kernaussage würde ich zustimmen, wobei ich sogar ein Kaufpreis im Onlinedienst für rund 15€ eher Erfolg einräumen möchte, praktisch ein Digitaler DVD/Bluray Release.
Klar wär das ein Schnapper für Famillien, aber so wäre der Preis auch weitgehend Einzelpersonenkompatibel und wen den dann halt mal 3 oder 4 sehen, die nicht zwangsweise auch dafür ins Kino gegangen wären ... shit happens.
Die Leute die Filme mehrfach sehen dürfte man auch eher vernachlässigen können, aber das Gesamtvolumen wird mMn dadurch deutlich höher liegen.

Es werden sich die Filmgesellschaften da noch sicherlich kräftig anpassen müssen, ich denke nicht das sich die Gesamtsituation kurzfristig ändern wird.
Die Kuh wird sich zukünftig nicht mehr durch Kino, Disks und Streamingverkauf melken lassen, es muß ein ausgewogenes Gesamtkonzept her.
30€ sind es definitiv nicht, bestenfalls ein Schlag ins Gesicht für 2h Unterhaltung.


----------



## X-23 (5. August 2020)

Damit wird Disney nun gar nichts an mir verdienen. Ich hatte mir den Film mit 'ner Freundin im Kino anschauen wollen, aber ich nutze keinen Streamingdienst und werde das auch nicht ändern. 
Für den angedachten Preis würde ich mir den Film allerdings selbst dann nicht über Disney+ anschauen, wenn ich dort ein Abo hätte.


----------



## Loosa (5. August 2020)

Den Preis finde ich an sich völlig ok. Wir reden hier immerhin von einem direkten Kino-Realease in den Stream (und meine allerersten DVDs kosteten auch mal 70 DM).
Ich predige schon seit vielen Jahren, dass ich um einiges öfter in's Kino gehen würde, wenn ich die DVD/Blu-Ray dort gleich dazukaufen könnte. Jetzt muss ich nichtmal mehr in's Kino um das zu bekommen. Bei wahrscheinlich gleichem Preis. 

Was allerdings einen kompletten Dealbreaker daraus macht, dass es als "Leihgabe" verschwindet sobald das Abo ausläuft.
Entweder richtig verkaufen oder richtig streamen. Siehe Apple TV+ und dem Direktrelease von Greyhound - im normalen Abo.

So ist das nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. Bei Mulan ist es mir aber auch egal. Da finde ich es interessanter was bei diesem Testballon rauskommt. Je nach Erfolg passt Disney die Strategie dann vielleicht entsprechend an.


----------



## SpieleKing (6. August 2020)

Der Flop ist vorprogrammiert! Kann also von der Liste gestrichen werden, naja werde es verkraften.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (6. August 2020)

Puh, 30 Öcken... Für das Geld kann ich mir auch die gesamte erste Staffel von The Office bei Amazon Prime anschauen.

Davon mal abgesehen... Was, wenn ne Woche später auf einmal wieder alle Kinos geöffnet haben?


----------



## golani79 (6. August 2020)

lol .. ganz dicht sind die auch nicht.

Klar sagen die, es ist ja eigentlich ein "Kinorelease", aber 30€, damit man sich den Film dann beim hauseigenen Streamingdienst leihen kann?



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. ganz dicht sind die auch nicht.
> 
> Klar sagen die, es ist ja eigentlich ein "Kinorelease", aber 30€, damit man sich den Film dann beim hauseigenen Streamingdienst leihen kann?
> 
> ...


Irgendwie müssen die ja die investierten 300 Mio. Dollar wieder reinholen. Den Film nicht ins Kino bringen zu können ist der totale Supergau, auch andere Filme wie Tenet und Co. stehen da unter keinem guten Stern. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2020)

30 euro für eine leihe sind schon happig. 
das ganze ist imo wohl eher als experiment zu verstehen: nehmen die kunden es an, wird es weitergeführt; wenn nicht, bleibt es eine einmalige angelegenheit. 
man sollte außerdem auch nicht unterschätzen, dass selbst bei einem riesen wie disney die pandemie heftig ins kontor schlagen wird. denen sind ja gleich mehrere geschäftsbereiche komplett weggebrochen. die müssen sich schlicht nach neuen verdienstmöglichkeiten umsehen. disney+ wird da trotz steigender abo-zahlen nix oder nur wenig auffangen können. zu dem preis wird der service kaum profitabel sein (können), schätze ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2020)

Irgendwie müssen die ja die investierten 300 Mio. Dollar wieder reinholen. Den Film nicht ins Kino bringen zu können ist der totale Supergau, auch andere Filme wie Tenet und Co. stehen da unter keinem guten Stern. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen die ja die investierten 300 Mio. Dollar wieder reinholen. Den Film nicht ins Kino bringen zu können ist der totale Supergau, auch andere Filme wie Tenet und Co. stehen da unter keinem guten Stern.



ja, aber die gestalten ja alle den Preis ja nach einer TOTALEN Milchmädchenrechnung und am Ende glauben die Sesselpupser ihre Rechnung mit dem Vergleich mit dem Kino noch dass man ja auch billiger weg kommt wenn da 3 Leute ins Kino gehen und man da billiger weg kommt
Problem ist nur wie oben ausgeführt: man Konkuriert nur nicht mit dem Kino sondern Streamingdiensten oder generell dem Heimkino in anbetracht dessen dass die Filme auch immer schneller in den Streamingportalen zu finden sind nach Kinostart und oder auf BR
Und so, wenn ich den nur zuhause sehen kann, warum dann nicht das halbe Jahr warten bis man den für vielleicht die hälfte als Scheibe für immer mir ins Regal stellen kann?
Klar muss so ein Film Geld machen, aber man muss sein Umfeld wissen was man nicht tut und dass tun die nicht, siehe die Farce mit den Oskars und das Filme in einem Kino laufen müssen,
gut, macht Neflix halt einen Limited Run in 50 Kinosäälen´, nehmen noch was für die Kaffeekasse ein und können den dann einreichen


----------



## StarLazer0 (6. August 2020)

Wird ja auch mal Zeit dass sich das Kino an die aktuelle Lage anpasst - alles wird schön verschoben bis irgendwann - kein Quiet P. 2 kein Top Gun und so weiter und so fort< echt zum Kotzen.

Da macht Disney mal etwas richtig!!!!


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und so, wenn ich den nur zuhause sehen kann, warum dann nicht das halbe Jahr warten bis man den für vielleicht die hälfte als Scheibe für immer mir ins Regal stellen kann?



na ja, das würde ich vielleicht sogar genauso sehen, aber viele andere vielleicht, oder sogar offensichtlich nicht. warum bestellen denn bspw nach wie vor millionen von gamern spiele vor, obwohl damit (fast) nur nachteile verbunden sind? und in dem bereich ist der preisverfall ja noch drastischer, würde ich meinen. ergibt in diesem sinne also ebenfalls herzlich wenig sinn. der erste sein, langt offenbar als argument. und das war eben schon immer teurer. 

mulan würde ich zudem als familienfilm bezeichnen. da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass millionen von familien in der vorweihnachtszeit vor der glotze hocken und sich denken: "ach das machen wir jetzt mal".  kann natürlich auch ein brutaler reinfall werden. warten wirs ab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, das würde ich vielleicht sogar genauso sehen, aber viele andere vielleicht, oder sogar offensichtlich nicht. warum bestellen denn bspw nach wie vor millionen von gamern spiele vor, obwohl damit (fast) nur nachteile verbunden sind? und in dem bereich ist der preisverfall ja noch drastischer, würde ich meinen. ergibt in diesem sinne also ebenfalls herzlich wenig sinn. der erste sein, langt offenbar als argument. und das war eben schon immer teurer.
> 
> mulan würde ich zudem als familienfilm bezeichnen. da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass millionen von familien in der vorweihnachtszeit vor der glotze hocken und sich denken: "ach das machen wir jetzt mal".  kann natürlich auch ein brutaler reinfall werden. warten wirs ab.


Zunächst einmal sollte man wissen dass Mulan in diesem Falle keine 1:1-Verfilmung der Zeichentrick-Vorlage ist. Fantastische Elemente wie Mushu und generell auflockernde Humoreinlagen sind nicht enthalten, das war schon über diverse Previews und Interviews der Macher zu erfahren. Der Realfilm soll mehr ins realistischere Action-Drama gehen, ob das nun "familientauglich" ist sei mal dahingestellt. Disney versucht sich hier erstmals stärker von der eigenen Trickversion abzusetzen, ob das sich letztendlich im Kino (!) ausgezahlt hätte werden wir wohl nie erfahren.

Den Film widerum direkt als kaufbares Medium zu veröffentlichen... Das wäre nichts weiter als ein eingeplanter Flop, die Kosten holt sich ein Film dieser Budget-Ordnung allein durch DVD-/BR-Verkäufer niemals wieder rein wenn die Scheibe "nur" so für 10 bis 20 Euro weggeht.


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, das würde ich vielleicht sogar genauso sehen, aber viele andere vielleicht, oder sogar offensichtlich nicht. warum bestellen denn bspw nach wie vor millionen von gamern spiele vor, obwohl damit (fast) nur nachteile verbunden sind? und in dem bereich ist der preisverfall ja noch drastischer, würde ich meinen. ergibt in diesem sinne also ebenfalls herzlich wenig sinn. der erste sein, langt offenbar als argument. und das war eben schon immer teurer.
> 
> mulan würde ich zudem als familienfilm bezeichnen. da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass millionen von familien in der vorweihnachtszeit vor der glotze hocken und sich denken: "ach das machen wir jetzt mal".  kann natürlich auch ein brutaler reinfall werden. warten wirs ab.



Klar, Mulan ist ein Familienfilm und wenn man da mit 2-3 Kindern und 1-2 Erwachsenen rein geht, da ist man easy über die 30$ an Tickets, die Getränke und das Popcorn brauch man schon garnicht in der Rechnung
Und sicher bestellen Leute Dinge vor um es sofort am Releasetag zu haben anstatt das so später für 25% (wenn es gut für den Publisher läuft) oder 75% (hallo Square Enix :x )im Sale zu haben, aber man hat ja immer noch die gleiche umgebung und wie gesagt: das Problem ist ja nicht dass man eine Extra Gebühr verlangt, das Problem ist die Milchmädchenrechnung wie man auf dem Preis kommt und das Umfeld der Konkurenz
Deswegen sag ich ja auch: wenn die einen Spezialpremierentarif machen würden der wesentlich geringer ist, würden den viel mehr Leute nutzen, weil so: klar kannst du Mulan schauen oder halt ... Taran und der Zauberkessel o.ä.

Spiele als Beispiel funktionieren hier auch leider nur so bedingt weil wir ja bei Spielen das auch seit so 40 Jahren so machen und man ist zu hause mit Freunden vielleicht am spielen oder streamt das heute zu Freunden, aber irgendwo funktioniert Kino da anders und die Konkurenz ist auch eine andere und ich denke mein Beispiel mit der Cola trifft es ganz gut: man ist wo anders mehr bereit Geld auszugeben und ich glaube nicht dass man zuhause den Restaurantpreis einer Cola zahlen würde
Man muss den Leuten was verkaufen und das tut man halt weniger wenn man denen Kinopreise zuhause anbietet, nebst dass ich auch glaube dass viele dann auch eher abdrehen wenn man 30$ mehr fürs Vorbestellen verlangen würde


----------



## Spiritogre (7. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal sollte man wissen dass Mulan in diesem Falle keine 1:1-Verfilmung der Zeichentrick-Vorlage ist. Fantastische Elemente wie Mushu und generell auflockernde Humoreinlagen sind nicht enthalten, das war schon über diverse Previews und Interviews der Macher zu erfahren. Der Realfilm soll mehr ins realistischere Action-Drama gehen, ob das nun "familientauglich" ist sei mal dahingestellt. Disney versucht sich hier erstmals stärker von der eigenen Trickversion abzusetzen, ob das sich letztendlich im Kino (!) ausgezahlt hätte werden wir wohl nie erfahren.



Vielleicht ist das dann ein Remake vom 2009er Spielfilm aus China? https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1308138/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_7 
Die Amis bringen ja gerne Remakes asiatischer Filme... 

Und ganz lustig, da die Chinesen scheinbar den Ami-Disney nicht mögen haben sie auch gleich ganz frisch noch selbst noch einen weiteren eigenen Mulan gemacht: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt12186846/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_8

Inhaltlich ist das ja ohnehin alles gleich, mit Ausnahme eben des Zeichentrickfilms, die haben bei Disney ja nie viel mit dem Originalmaterial zu tun. Mulan ist ja eine ca. 1500 Jahre alte chinesische Geschichte (ausgedacht, keine reale Person). Die Chinesen haben ja unendlich vieler solcher fantastischer Storys, Europa hängt da ja 1000 Jahre hinterher, bis auch hier solche als dann Sagen bekannten Storys ausgedacht wurden (mit Ausnahme von Beowul, das auch schon beinahe so alt ist).


----------

